# mixed meyers fluid w/red hydraulic fluid..Help??



## hillbillyplow (Mar 3, 2010)

I recently purchased a used meyers e47 pump for my plow. Hooked it up checked the fluid level, it needed about a quart of fluid. I used the standard meyers fluid. Ran it for a while. Then the pump started making noises like there was air in the line. I then discovered that the fluid the person before used was a red hydraulic fluid. I have had the pump draining overnight. Wandering how aggressive i need to be in making sure all of the mixed fluid is removed. Should i do a rebuild?? Is there something that i can run through the pump to clean out the old fluid?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Meyer hydra-flush. 

Remove the filters and clean them. then fill the unit with Hydra-flush, cycle it though all functions a number of times then drain the system and refill with Meyer fluid..


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

That red was probably ATF a lot cheaper than plow oil.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Heating oil is cheaper then diesel, would you run it in your truck?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Make sure you disconnect and drain the hoses, and empty the angle rams.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

basher;1018812 said:


> heating oil is cheaper then diesel, would you run it in your truck?


yes.......................yes


----------



## Ford Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

heating oil is diesel here, all comes on the same truck, i think it's only cheaper because there isn't as many taxes incorporated in the price


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

BE very careful substituting home heating oil for diesel. While you can direct substitute some types HHO with diesel and _visa-versa_ not all home heating oils are created equal. Todays post 2010 diesils are designed to run on the newwer low sulfer diesels, they have exhast filters and senors out the wazoo. While will not argue the fact that some grades of HHO are comparable to diesel it is not a generic compadability and the differances grow bigger everyday.

Be very sure of your supplier, same is true with Biodiesel and snowplow fluid.

http://www.enviroharvest.ca/dieselvsheating.htm

http://yarchive.net/car/heating_oil.html

Interesting if you look at Dr. Diesel's research he was a strong proponent of agracurtially produced diesel as opposed to petroleum diesels. His demonstration engine at the 1900 Paris exhibition fair was powered by peanut oil. Imagine a collaboration between he and George Washington Carver, had it happened it is possable you wouldn't even know the names of some of the countries we are now fighting wars in.


----------



## plowbum (Feb 14, 2010)

hillbillyplow;1018769 said:


> I recently purchased a used meyers e47 pump for my plow. Hooked it up checked the fluid level, it needed about a quart of fluid. I used the standard meyers fluid. Ran it for a while. Then the pump started making noises like there was air in the line. I then discovered that the fluid the person before used was a red hydraulic fluid. I have had the pump draining overnight. Wandering how aggressive i need to be in making sure all of the mixed fluid is removed. Should i do a rebuild?? Is there something that i can run through the pump to clean out the old fluid?


I wouldnt go crazy just drain it out of the pump, open the hoses at the lowest connect and make sure its all drained, check filter if dirty replace, hook back up and fill with suited fluid run up down side to side and check top off you should be ok.. good luck.


----------

